# We miss you son.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day, anniversaries are hard, especially the first one. 

Pooklook was a beautiful boy and very special. 
I can tell from your words how much he was loved and what he meant to your family. 

I lost my boy four years ago today, I hope he was there to welcome Pooklook to Heaven as he crossed the Bridge.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks Carolina Mom,
I'm so sorry for your loss too, I'm sure your boy was a guiding light for Pooklook and our boys are there across the Bridge watching over us.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

What an amazing soulful tribute your son Pooklook...brought tears to my eyes.

I believe that our soul mates come to us in many physical forms and our beloved Goldens are truly those who come to remind and teach us what true unconditional love is and should be.

My heart is with yours this very sad day...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I believe that our soul mates come to us in many physical forms and our beloved Goldens are truly those who come to remind and teach us what true unconditional love is and should be.


thank you Yaichi and Brisby's Mom, I believe that too.
Our souls found each other and it's almost as if my life could have run its course fine, but never so alive without him. I had no idea that life had so much more color, I needed him.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute. It is very clear how Pooklook blessed your lives and touched your heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss, your tribute is beautiful and written with so much love. Those first special ones are never forgotten, lost one 4 years ago in May, my Buddy, and no matter how hard I try I still did not get over it. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pooklook*

What you wrote about Pooklook is just beautiful.
Anniversaries are so hard. Our dogs are our children, too!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

This is just beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm sorry! I too lost my Golden a year ago last month. Hard to believe I've lived without his smile and love for that long. Even my other dogs are still kind of mopey. He was the light of our lives. Even though it's painful now, it is worth it because we had 13 1/2 years with him that were our best years together. I was afraid to get another Golden at first, but now we are getting Raleigh in a few weeks. I hope you also have another Golden in your future! A Golden deserves to be loved by such a great couple as you two are!


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

thank you so much everyone,
you are all so supportive and knowing you also love your Goldens so much and how many of you have lost and felt similar sorrows makes me want to be stronger, just like you.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Carmel said:


> I was afraid to get another Golden at first, but now we are getting Raleigh in a few weeks. I hope you also have another Golden in your future! A Golden deserves to be loved by such a great couple as you two are!


Carmel, I'm sorry for your loss too and also very happy for you and so very lucky Raleigh getting ready for a beautiful life with a nice family.

We have Polar now, he just turn 1y in December, and we love him just as much. Though his energy (hyper-excited-waggly) is almost the opposite of Pooklook, his personality is just as beautiful.

I must admit we did consider not having any more because we didn't know if we could bare such pain ever again. The thought of it happening again who knows how many more times in our lifetime seemed unbearable.

Pooklook was only 8 1/2 when we lost our second battle with cancer -at 7 1/2 he beat Thyroid cancer through radiation therapy only to get Lymphoma & Pancytopenia a year later. He was a fighter, Dr. Ogilvie used to call him a "miracle" dog for how strong and happy he was even while going through such difficult situation -almost as if he was too happy to even notice. 

It's funny how Pooklook opened our eyes to the unimaginable kind of love we're capable of sharing with our kids.

Sometimes it is still a challenge for me to hide my pain from Polar, and I wonder if my profound love and yearning for Pooklook hinders my ability to love Polar as much, but then I realize that all my love for Polar is also there -just different for each of them.

I don't know if I make sense...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have lost 5 goldens to cancer over 30 years. Each time we say "Can we go through this pain again?" Then we realized that one of the things our goldens taught us is how each of them brought so much love, loyalty and happiness into our family. Their job was to show us that a golden in our lives was to be cherished. We knew then that as long as we could a golden was a must for us. We now have 2 goldens and know that the day will come that we have to say until later(not good bye) and that every moment of happiness we had would get us through the pain of loss. Polar will never replace Pooklook but he will use up a different spot in your hearts!!


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks gold4me, your family is a testament of strength and hope for all of us who have felt the weakening despair of losing a Golden.


gold4me said:


> ...the day will come that we have to say until later(not good bye)... Polar will never replace Pooklook but he will use up a different spot in your hearts!!


DITTO!


----------

